# Internet...!



## karldetlef (16. März 2002)

Ich weiß ich weiß... Dieses Thema war schon verdammt oft behandelt worden, aber trotzdem hat es mir nicht arg viel gebracht, dies alles durchzkucken...!!
Also als erstes, bei mir ( 2 Rechner, je mit Win2k und T-DSL(Hat nur einer ))geht das normale Internet, womit ich surfen kann. Der Computer der die Connection mit DSL hat, auch bei dem geht alles, blos hab ich ein Problem.
Wenn ich spielen will übers Internet fängts na.   Ich hab mir einmal die Worms2 I-Net-Demo-Version heruntergeladen und wollte denen allen mal zeigen wer der Meister ist, aber dann konnte ich weder ein Spiel aufmachen, noch in eins connecten...!
Als nächstes hab ich mal versucht AoE II über I-Net zu zocken. Ich hab ein Spiel gehostet, über Internet TCP/IP, blos mein Freund (Auch dsl.... nur 1 pc und kein netzwerk) konnte nicht connecten. Ich bei seinem Spiel auch nicht.
Jedoch vom Hauptcompi, der mit der Connecteion, dort konnte ich connecten.

Dabei ist eins ganz komisch....!

Counter-Strike, und alles mit Half-Life läuft.... ?!?!?
Auch sonst geht alles, DL-Manager, FTP-Tools, blos halt keine Spiele 

Bitte helft mir...! 

greetings

Krankmelder


----------



## Christoph (18. März 2002)

is CS oder Half-Life kein Game??? *lol*


hast ne firewall oben???


----------



## karldetlef (18. März 2002)

loool ****** düpfle-******er..!
Ne, ich hab gar keine firewall, und auch der Router hat keine...


----------



## Christoph (18. März 2002)

hey, gut das du freundlich bist!

VIEL SPass beim fehler suchen!


----------



## karldetlef (18. März 2002)

danke...  Werd ich ham... das hieß... sche*ß düpfle-schi*eßer

ABer egal...
Ich weiß ja eigentlich schon an was es liegt.. Oder mein Bruder meint es zumindest zu wissen. Da ja alles über seinen Computer läuft, kann jemand nicht connecten, wenn ich ihm meine IP geb...., weil der Router des anscheinend net weiterleietet. Jetzt will die Ratte aber kein so´n Proggramm drauf machen, damit es gehen könnte....! NU hock ich da, und frag euch halt, ob es noch ne andere möglichkeit gebe... :-þ

greetz


----------



## Nils Hitze (19. März 2002)

*Calm down ..*

Was für einen Router besitzt ihr ?

Pfote, Kojote


----------



## karldetlef (19. März 2002)

Das is ja nich wirklich ein reiner Router... Aber ich er hat Win2k, und naja, halt 2 Netzwerkkarten, für DSL und das Netzwerk... Sonst keine zusätzlichen Progs, soweit ich weiß


----------



## Nils Hitze (20. März 2002)

*Noch einmal die Frage ..*

Was für einen Router benutzt ihr ?

Pfote


----------

